# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκουπάκι Lervia KH 280

## makap

Έχω αρκετά χρόνια το σκουπάκι (από Lidl) και πριν από 1 χρόνο περίπου του άλλαξα μπαταρία και πετάει.

Τον ΙΟΥΝ έβαλα από λάθος άλλο φορτιστή για να το φορτίσω (αντί 200mA του έδωσα 800) και κάηκε η πλακέτα αλλοιώνοντας ταυτόχρονα και το πλαστικό στη γύρω περιοχή. Τηλεφώνησα στο service του Lidl, αναζητώντας το μισό από το σκουπάκι που έχει την πλακέτα και το μοτέρ, αλλά από τότε με πηγαίνουν από βδομάδα σε βδομάδα με τη δικαιολογία ότι πρέπει να πάει κάποιος στην αποθήκη για να δει αν υπάρχει κάποιο σκουπάκι.

Ξέρω ότι θα μου πείτε πως δεν αξίζει να ψάχνω αλλά επιμένω γιατί ήταν ένα δυνατό εργαλείο που δεν με άφησε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Νομίζετε ότι μπορώ να βρω το μισό που μου λείπει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάρε ένα άλλο σκουπάκι από τα φθηνά και πέρασε το στο εργαλείο που σου αρέσει λόγω της απόδοσης. Ενδέχεται να καταστράφηκαν και οι καινούριες μπαταρίες γιαυτό σου προτείνω την αγορά άλλου.

----------


## makap

Ίσως δεν περιέγραψα σωστά τη ζημιά.
Από την υπερθέρμανση, αλλοιώθηκε το πλαστικό που κρατάει το διακόπτη ON-OFF, τα 5 leds φόρτισης και την πλακέτα που είναι βιδωμένη πάνω του (ίσως/μάλλον έχει καεί και η πλακέτα).

Αυτό το εξάρτημα αναζήτησα στο service και είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει και πρέπει να ψάξουν στην αποθήκη αν υπάρχει κάποιο σκουπάκι με ακέραιο αυτό το κομμάτι.

Έχω αγοράσει νέο από το Lidl (καμία σχέση με το Lervia 280) αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως θα μπορούσαν να παντρευτούν.

----------

